# Dryer Recommendations



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

If budget is an issue - 

Amazon.com: Chris Christensen Kool Dry Mighty Mouse Pet Dryer

^ Probably should be fine. It's a 2 speed dryer instead of variable (kool pup). But you likely will have the same quality of a CC brand? 

So.... most golden people with plans to show should at least get a Kool Dry ($350) and that is slightly cheaper than a CC Xtreme ($390) which is slightly cheaper than a K9II ($423) which is cheaper than the K9III ($480)... <= And you can see why a lot of people just spend the extra money to get as powerful a dryer now vs spending money now and more later. And somebody with a newfie or multiple goldens would probably be better off getting a more powerful dryer! 

But if you just have 1 dog and are planning using the dryer 1-3 times a month or less....think you should be fine getting the cheaper dryer.


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

For years I used the little orange Metro dryer and it *worked well and got the job done*. It must be close to 20 years old and still works. I still have it but haven't used it for a while. I always thought it was too noisy and that the hose was too short, but again it worked well and got the job done for many years.

Last year (I think it was) a friend gave me their extra CC Kool Dryer variable speed. It's a game changer. So much better than the little Metro. So much more powerful. Much more efficient. Dries the dogs so much faster and variable speed is a huge plus. Also, when I got it I took it apart and cleaned everything. There were a couple parts I wanted to replace so I called CC and was surprised to find out that they had replacement parts and were very helpful.

This friend breeds/shows a lot of goldens and has a couple of the K9 III dryers which I have used a number of times over the years while taking one on one grooming lessons. I've been wanting one since I first used it so I just bought a K9 III variable speed.

I have 3 Goldens now; 2 girls and a boy. The boy has his championship but is still "used" from time to time and is pretty much kept clean and trimmed up. We have a litter of 7 right now and plan to keep one of the boys and he might be shown - waiting on my 3 golden breeder/show friends to evaluate the puppies. 

So we'll have 4 goldens to keep groomed.

*A quality higher end dryer is so worth it.* Especially if you take your dog to a groomer and spend 80 or 90 dollars each time it'll pay for itself.

I would try to get one of the CC or K9 dryers. I don't think you can go wrong with either brand.

Can't argue with Megora's advice. She actually shows her dogs and has way more knowledge/experience than me.
I'm just an enthusiast that (kinda) enjoys grooming my dogs. 

Good luck with which ever dryer you get.


----------



## AllThatGlittersIsGolden (Sep 2, 2019)

Thank you both for your input! I have been lurking on this forum since last summer when I first had my heart set on a golden, and I have always valued your posts! They're always very helpful.

I definitely see the value in spending more money now vs spending extra money later, especially if I am able to save the money by doing my own grooming. (I'm definitely inexperienced, but since we bought on a limited contract and won't be showing, I don't worry _quite_ as much about messing up my dog ).

It seems like not as many people use the cheaper CC dryers; most people recommend the $350 model and I've seen very few opinions about the Kool Pup. I almost want to bite the bullet and get the Kool Dry, but I'll likely try the Kool Pup for our purposes based on what I've previously read, and your current suggestions with the CC brand. I understand the "if you're spending $___ you might as well spend a little more and get this" philosophy, but it has to stop somewhere  And unfortunately my price ceiling is currently lower, but I'm in need of a dryer as a human hair dryer no longer cuts it.

Thank you again!!


----------



## tikiandme (May 16, 2010)

You would qualify for free shipping on a Kool Pup dryer at the Show Dog Store website. I purchased my Kool Dry there.


WildfireHeart said:


> Thank you both for your input! I have been lurking on this forum since last summer when I first had my heart set on a golden, and I have always valued your posts! They're always very helpful.
> 
> I definitely see the value in spending more money now vs spending extra money later, especially if I am able to save the money by doing my own grooming. (I'm definitely inexperienced, but since we bought on a limited contract and won't be showing, I don't worry _quite_ as much about messing up my dog ).
> 
> ...


----------

